# Lets see your turkey videos!!



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

Well turkey season is around the corner and I know everyone is as excited as I am to get into the spring woods. If you have some Spring 2008 videos that you recorded lets post them up and get the blood flowing to them itchy trigger fingers!!

Here is a double beard.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ws02b4m677w

Here is my bird!! Yes I call to much blah, blah, blah - but I got him didn't I
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3SUS2pTWeg


----------



## Springer4Ever (Jul 22, 2003)

www.blackwoodoutdoors

1 3/4 spurs
23 pounds
12" beard

Will be taping this year as well, I had to train my camera guy to video the shot!!


----------



## steve1983 (Sep 26, 2006)

awesome footage guys!!! keep up the good work!!


----------



## Tip-up Teaser (Mar 2, 2007)

First time ever turkey hunting and I decided to try it with my bow.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCevNzByEG0


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

nice video tip up teaser... haha tell your buddies easy on the f-bombs next time haha... we always have one or 2 cus words on accident... but it sounds better if you get those out... awesome shot and nice video though!


----------



## Tip-up Teaser (Mar 2, 2007)

Yea it would have been nice without all the cussing...I agree, but we figured that out once we watched it.....too late then (I haven't messed around with editing videos).


----------



## michimagnet (Sep 8, 2008)

Well boys....I have one from last year....but it was pretty bad...Ended up ending with six shots, and a dead bird but I am not very proud of it.....I will post it later....I need to figure out how to transfer it from a tape to a cd or to the computer....I was told the only way that it can be done is to take somewhere and have it dubbed onto a cd....But I will post it soon...I promise...


----------



## hoytkatera125 (Oct 9, 2008)

kreiner needs to learn how to call:lol:


----------



## chris_kreiner (Sep 6, 2006)

hoytkatera125 said:


> kreiner needs to learn how to call:lol:


 
No doubt. You wanta teach me!!


----------



## hoytkatera125 (Oct 9, 2008)

nice footage but you did call a little to much, surprised the bird didnt go to the next county.


----------



## huntsaver (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is my spring 2008 opener!

http://www.huntsaver.com/turkey2008.wmv


----------



## BWHUNTR (Oct 3, 2008)

huntsaver said:


> Here is my spring 2008 opener!
> 
> *Great job on that Turkey/kill footage. Got it done on film and got it done with stick and string. Congrats man. :woohoo1:*


----------



## glongworth3232 (Oct 18, 2006)

Springer 4 ever gets lawn service and never paid 4 it cheap skate


----------

